# Patchouli Orange



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I finally got me some *real* patchouli essential oil and I want to blend it with sweet orange. Tell me how much I need to use ppo so I don't waste any!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi Kathy, are you using it just to seat the orange? if so all you need is maybe 10 drops.. if you are using it as a blend try a small makeup sponge and put drops on it... for example... 10 drops orange 2 drops patch... put this in a glass container with lid and smell the next day... this way you will get the idea how much you want to use by ratio of parts.
Barb


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

mmmmm Patch! Use alot....


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

wow what a wonderful sounding blend ! let us know the answer when you figure it out


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Lee! :LOL

I think I want to do a bit more than just seat the orange. But I'm just not sure how much to use so it comes through enough. With FOs I generally use 5% and looking at Rainbow Meadows they seem to recommend the same concentration for their blends as a minimum. I guess I'll just make a couple bars and see how it goes before making a whole log.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do the qtip idea. 2 qtips in patch, 2 qtips in orange, put in a jar. Smell, no orange smell, then add 2 more qtips of orange etc.......I love patch with nearly anything! Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I just got some patchouli last week and made my first patch soap. It was all patch, nothing else because I'd had some requests for it. I hate it. Yukkkkkkk. . 

Anyway, I think the oil would smell better to me in a blend, such as orange. What else does it go well with?


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

Lavender. :mmmmmm: That's one of my favorites!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

oh how sad....your nose is not working right :rofl

A really nice blend I had once was patch and lilac. The floral which is normally TOO TOO cut the woody scent and blended nicely.
I have never seen that blend again and I am thinking the lilac was a FO not an EO.
Here is my current fav....

Clary sage, lavender, rosewood and patchouli


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I think patch is heavenly blended with just about anything!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

okay, well, my sniffer is broke. I think I'd like the patch much more in a blend, and the ones mentioned sound great!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I personally am not a fan of patch but it is one of my best sellers. I make a patchouli mint also and use dried mint from my garden in it and it outsells the straight patch.


----------

